# Inside MMA



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hey,

I saw that the show Inside MMA was offered on HDNET, is HDnet only available in HD? And, if I don't have an HD setup, can I get that channel?

That show looks sweet and I wanted to check it out.

Thanks guys


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HDNet is only available in HD. Some networks don't carry the channel.
I have DirecTV and I get HDNet. Inside MMA is a great show.
Check your cable companie's directory to see if they have HDNet.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> That show looks sweet and I wanted to check it out.


ive seen most episodes and its pretty good but thats all becouse of their guests and rutten. its pretty anti UFC in the way that their always talking about how the UFC doesnt share fighters and so on. And that Ron Kriuck guy is pretty annoing

anyways you dont need it. just search for inside mma on google video, all the episodes are there


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ive seen most episodes and its pretty good but thats all becouse of their guests and rutten. its pretty anti UFC in the way that their always talking about how the UFC doesnt share fighters and so on. And that Ron Kriuck guy is pretty annoing
> 
> anyways you dont need it. just search for inside mma on google video, all the episodes are there


Ok cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

you dont have to have a hd tv but you do need the hd package from your cable/satellite provider try calling your cable company and asking if hdnet is available


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

You can also watch all the old episodes on their own site: http://www.hd.net/insidemma.html


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya, it does seem to be anti-UFC although they don't cross the line too much. I enjoy the special guests that they always have and Bas Rutten is a pretty funny guy while obviously a great legend of the sport.
It's good to watch to get all the non-UFC info though. Helps us MMA fans be a little more informed.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think they are anti-UFC at all. They always give UFC fighters much respect. I haven't noticed them bashing UFC at all in every episode, maybe you guys are being too sensitive or something?


BTW I noticed they started showing UFC video now, before they'd just have still shots of the fights since the UFC would not allow HDnet to show any UFC video. Looks like the relationship has improved with Cuban's HDnet and UFC after the Couture thing got settled.


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I don't think they are anti-UFC at all. They always give UFC fighters much respect. I haven't noticed them bashing UFC at all in every episode, maybe you guys are being too sensitive or something?
> 
> 
> BTW I noticed they started showing UFC video now, before they'd just have still shots of the fights since the UFC would not allow HDnet to show any UFC video. Looks like the relationship has improved with Cuban's HDnet and UFC after the Couture thing got settled.


agreed it always seemed to me that the ufc limited them in what they could show concerning the ppv's and they also seem to have ufc fighters on a good bit, think they made mention last night they could only show so much of the ufc stuff, never bothered me much because they still talked alot bout the ufc and the current events


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Warnerve said:


> agreed it always seemed to me that the ufc limited them in what they could show concerning the ppv's and they also seem to have ufc fighters on a good bit, think they made mention last night they could only show so much of the ufc stuff, never bothered me much because they still talked alot bout the ufc and the current events


i didnt say anti UFC *fighters*, i ment UFC company


----------



## BertnErnie (Sep 6, 2008)

It isnt a great show but it is 100 times better than Tapout


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

norway1 said:


> i didnt say anti UFC *fighters*, i ment UFC company


I don't think they are against the UFC company either. The last show was pretty much all talk about UFC with the death of Evan Tanner and the aftermath of UFC88. You don't give that much promotion to a company you are against. Here's what you do if you ARE against a certain company, you ban any sort of mention of that company, like say banning their T-shirts. 

Again I think you are being too sensitive if you think any sort of criticism against the UFC makes them automatically anti-UFC. Shows like this are suppose to give opinions. I hope they would call any company out whether it be Affliction, EXC, Dream, or UFC if they thought something they did was bad for the sport.

BTW, the other weekly show I try to watch every week is MMA Live on ESPN.com. New shows come out every Thursday and it's free to watch. Check it out if you guys haven't already.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

All I can say is the Tapout guys are retards...they suck ill give em credit for makin some cash, but outside of that, wow they are awful just idiots.

As for Inside the MMA.....I love Bas Rutten, but everyone else on that show is flat out AWFUL!!!!!!! Ron Kruck you suck my friend, how you have a job is beyond me...the worst interviews ever!!!! Man he sucks


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

It's okay. Bas is cool but he gets annoying and I forget the other guys name but to me he seems like a random sports castor thrown into that spot. I think there pretty shitty at interviewing guests.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I watch it every week, Bas is always good for a laugh. Oh and yeah they definetly like to take shots at the UFC anytime they do something questionable. However, when Elite xc went under they were very forgiving.


----------



## Nims (Dec 24, 2008)

I watch it online after the actual show. It's usually up on the same day.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I watch it every week. I think Kenny Rice is a good host and is pretty funny too along with Bas. 

Really I think a large reason why they take shots at the UFC is cause of dumb things like UFC not even allowing them to show highlights of shows. I can kind of understand it if its like a day after the ppv and youre still selling replays, but its ******* retarded when for like the end of the year awards(The Bazzies:thumbsup they only let them use pictures. 

I mean its free ******* promotion for the UFC and all they have to do is let them show a couple knock outs and subs. So stupid.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wise said:


> I mean its free ******* promotion for the UFC and all they have to do is let them show a couple knock outs and subs. So stupid.


This part is certainly something I have never understood, It be nice to one day be able to see some of the UFC highlights at the year end shows, ya know like "best of 2009" or whatever, its a win/win for the UFC.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

e-thug said:


> This part is certainly something I have never understood, It be nice to one day be able to see some of the UFC highlights at the year end shows, ya know like "best of 2009" or whatever, its a win/win for the UFC.


Yeah I mean I understand that the UFC sees HDnet as competition and dont want to help them out really but seriously them airing and help promote shows like Adrenaline MMA isnt going to be hurting UFC's business. I mean I dont think Mike Russow is gonna be making people turn off Chuck to tune into HDnet anytime soon(I like Russow a lot just saying:thumbsup.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

the reason that inside mma cant show ufc video is becuase the owner on hd net is Mark Cuban and him and the ufc dont have a good relationship


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

CroCopPride said:


> the reason that inside mma cant show ufc video is becuase the owner on hd net is Mark Cuban and him and the ufc dont have a good relationship


I think they do show a limited amount of video now don't they? Just not the endings of the main events and stuff. Maybe I am not remembering right though... :confused02:


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok im beingig serious does anybody know the name of the song that is played at the end of Inside MMA ?like when the credits come on.:confused05:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mma live is good i guess but it seems Dana White writes all of Florians comments down for him before each show.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> I think they do show a limited amount of video now don't they? Just not the endings of the main events and stuff. Maybe I am not remembering right though... :confused02:


i only have seen pictures of the ufc


----------

